# Freelance and visa??



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there

I am new to this forum - so hello 

Yes, guess what - I have another visa question..! But natural it is on many ex-pats' minds - especially with all the changes together with the system being a heavy dance partner at times.

I have been in SA for 4 years now. I am waiting on a new visa (or actual an appeal application, but I will not bore you with that story). It is a Critical Skill Permit with work endorsement from my employer (worked for them for 3 years already on a cooperate permit).

Lets say I get it (of cause I do...! hmm...) and I at some point decide I want some new challenges in life and decide to work as a freelancer (with my critical skill). I know most of the jobs I will be able to obtain will not be locally, but project-jobs from overseas. Of cause I will claim myself as a freelancer and pay taxes of my income in SA.

But my question is - does anyone know how this will fly with Home Affairs? I know that when I have obtained the Critical Skill Permit with endorsement from employer, I am suppose to inform HA if I loose/change/leave my job. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hej hej

If there is an employer on your visa, then you must work for them. If not, you can work wherever in that critical skill. In practice Home Affairs will not check.

Regarding tax, I cannot advise you.

Good luck!


----------



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, my company has written letter included in my application - them arguing they need my skill and cannot find a South African with it. I am not sure if it will reflect on my actual visa. But if so, I have been informed that if my job situation change while having the Critical Skill Permit - I must inform HA about it. - Tell them who my new employer is. My question is then - you think they will accept me being freelancer using my critical skill?

Kindly


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The answer is that you can’t freelance technically, however you could freelance under a registered SA company name in that particular critical skill.


----------

